# Nissan Almera 1.8 Towing?



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

I am about to tow our new Compass Rallye GTE 2 berth caravan with my Almera Sport 1.8 5 door hatch 2001. 

The max. towing weight braked is 1200 and my Caravan has a ex works weight of 870 kgs. max load of trailer 1174 kgs.

Has anyone advice or experience of towing a caravan with this car?


----------

